# Larry's Betty Blue Painting



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wanted to share this painting of Betty Blue. She was a beloved family member of our very own Larry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As usual, that is wonderful. You do such great work.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

beautiful, warm painting.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The colors and light/shade on her fur are just amazing! I didn't know you paint dogs, please get your self ready to paint our puppy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> The colors and light/shade on her fur are just amazing! I didn't know you paint dogs, please get your self ready to paint our puppy.


 :lol: I didn't know I painted dogs either! Larry took a leap of faith - just like you did with Col Mustard & Pete all those months ago.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PJ...you are so wonderful! you do all of us such a great favor in beautifully capturing our loved ones - & doing so with great love & care. Larry is lucky to have this in his possession.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words but one of PJ's paintings is priceless,thanks.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
Thank you so much Larry, I'm touched. She was so beautiful & you could tell she was loved very much. She had this little look in her eye, like she was a little amused at the person taking her picture (Larry). I just loved looking into those eyes & I know you did as well.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, this painting is beautiful! Another wonderful success PJ! :mrgreen:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

PJ your paintings are so great!!! I'd love to have a painting of Dexter some day


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

You are very talented


----------

